# FAQ - Drainholes on the TT



## TT-driver

Soooo... summer is over, the wet period is coming again. Unless you life in that unfortunate place where summers are wet too...

It is time to check the TT's water management features in order to prevent damage from water entering or staying in places where it shouldn't.

*Rear spoiler drains*

Let's start with the rear spoiler drains. Use the button to raise the spoiler. At the bottom of the recessed area where the hinges of the spoiler sit is a small gutter that allows water to be drained. While the area may look pretty clean, it is wise to double check with a bottle of water that the drain is actually open. It looked clean on mine, but water didn't flow at all!










The water should escape from the circular opening that is in the centre of the picture below:










If it doesn't, poking from below with a long tie-rap should open up the drain hole again. See the length of the tie-rap, relative to the 3rd brake light. It has to be surprisingly long:










Be sensible with the force used. You don't want this rubber pipe to get dislodged and you don't want to puncture it.

Water sitting in the recessed area leads to rust on the hinges of the spoiler and it may even enter the spoiler motor mechanism and boot lid. When all is OK all water runs out from the recessed area. No puddle should remain.

*Cowl area drains*

The cowl area has two drain holes. Audi has put rubber parts into it that prevent road and tyre noise from entering the cowl area (and thus make its way into the cabin via the ventilation system)



















These funny looking rubber parts sit between the front suspension struts and the wind shield. Depending from how much equipment there is in the engine bay, you may be able to access the one on the left of the car through a opening in the wheel well near the fire wall. Alternatively remove the seal between the cowl and the bonnet, remove the screws that hold down the black plastic cowl cover and carefully lift the cover. With small hands and a short stick of some sort, you can carefully poke into these oval 'valves'. Adding some water should flush any debris away. Ignoring maintenance on these drain holes can lead to water entering the car through the ventilation unit and possibly cause the wiper motor to get wet.

*The doors* (no not the band)

Ever wondered where all the water goes that runs from the side windows?

It's as if it all disappears behind that small black triangle close to the outside mirrors.










It kind of does.

For demonstration purposes and to fix a leak on my doors I peeled away the front corner of the inner seal:










And when looking from above I discovered that this gutter shaped lower window seal ends with an opening. Though this opening water just falls into the door. So that is just in front of that plastic triangle.










In my case when a lot of water splashed against the side window not all water made it through this tiny hole. Some of the water actually escaped from that corner I peeled away. It then got caught between the door and in inner side of the door seal:










From there it would run down and form a small puddle right here:










That is the wrong side of the seal! It would run under the carpet in no time.

So I used EPDM glue/kit to glue that corner to the metal of the door, so no water can escape from the red arrow area. The glue Audi used didn't seal for 100% any more.

Excess water now escapes from the green area. This is probably how Audi meant it to be:










Well then, where should all that water that entered the door escape again?

There's a couple of rather large circular holes in the bottom of the door. But this small square opening is the lowest of them all. Being the lowest drain hole it should allow the last bit of water to escape from the door:










Because of the hole in that gutter shown above, debris can enter the door and block this small square opening. Using the same tie-rap allows you to open it up again. Flush by pouring water into the gutter shaped lower window seal. You may want to ensure that the small hole in the gutter isn't blocked by debris behind the black triangular shaped cover. Again the tie-rap is the tool to use.

*Fuel cap*

There's a small drain hole for the fuel cap area. A hose is connected to it that ends in the wheel well. See in the centre of the picture below:










Blowing from below and or using some metal wire to free up the hole top down should get the drain working again.

As far as I'm aware after 5 years of ownership, these are all the drain holes one should keep an eye on. Since I own a coupé, I can't tell where the water goes from the roof of a roadster.

For completeness: all DIY work is at your own risk, you know the drill....

_3 November2018, fixed the picture links_


----------



## rajanm1

Nice writeup!

Are there any more in the doors?
In the summer i noticed that when i went for a drive and it was raining and then the car dried over night the following day the windows would get wet if i wind them down and back up again. So it appears that there might be some water stuck somewhere?


----------



## WoRkZ

rajanm1 said:


> Nice writeup!
> 
> Are there any more in the doors?
> In the summer i noticed that when i went for a drive and it was raining and then the car dried over night the following day the windows would get wet if i wind them down and back up again. So it appears that there might be some water stuck somewhere?


There will always be a bit of water that makes its way between the window and the seal, they are not 100% water tight (that would prevent them from sliding onto the window surface, thus deforming and degrading them). This is of no concern at all... it's just an inconvenience when you've just washed the car and decide to roll down your perfectly clean windows.


----------



## TT-driver

There are more, round holes, in the bottom of the door. But effectively they are higher than that small square one at the front of the door. And water always runs to the lowest point :wink:

Indeed it takes a lot of time for those window seals to dry.


----------



## rajanm1

maybe that's also why it is so common that the steel window regulator cables rust and snap?

Now I keep a microfibre cloth in the car to wipe the windows, especially as they always go down when I am putting the roadster roof up/down.


----------



## IC_HOTT

Excellent tips thank you 8)


----------



## bhoy78

Great write up thanks 8)


----------



## TT-driver

rajanm1 said:


> maybe that's also why it is so common that the steel window regulator cables rust and snap?


I believe that is a combination of damp, wear of the anti rust protection (the layer of zinc or what ever the Bowden cable is coated with), metal fatigue and sometimes water that drips into the cable guides, keeping them wet 100% of the time.


----------



## CarloSalt

Great. Can any one add the Roadster roof drains.
Ta


----------



## Sweetz

bhoy78 said:


> Great write up thanks 8)


+1 very helpful write up!


----------



## jokskilove

Excellent candidate for a knowledge base article


----------



## Danny1

Great write up, should be in the knowledge base! thanks


----------



## miTTzee

Hi and thanks for an excellent write up on the drain holes.
Hopefully I will be able to get mine working properly after
using your tips. Nice job.
miTTzee :wink:


----------



## Onedesi

Thanks for th tips, I'll take a look this weekend


----------



## Ady.

Thanks for taking the time to share this with us all, great write up and great tips...


----------



## GaryChatts

Hi TT-driver,

Thanks for the write-up, very interesting.
I currently have a wet driver side footwell and am investigating. I have definitely got some water entry on the wrong side of the drivers door seal, however have removed the plastic trim, the carpet and sound proofing is not wet there (it's only wet where my feet would go). This doesn't rule it out of course, as the water could run down behind the carpet without making it wet, to gather at the bottom, but it seems a bit unlikely?
However - around a week or so ago, my windscreen wipers stopped working, and I noticed your comment that if the drain holes in the bulkhead are not clear this can let the wiper motor get wet. Seems like a too big a coincidence to me!
I now have a wiper removal tool so will remove them together with the plastic cowling etc. Could the motor have been damaged?
Any tips to check further in this area? 

Thanks,
Gary


----------



## TT-driver

Hi Gary,

my rule of thumb: any water at the wrong side of a seal = water in the wrong place. And once water has found a way in, it hardly ever gets less. So it requires attention.

I don't know if the TT carpet has a plastic backing or not. If it does, water may not reach the sound deadening.

A wet wiper motor will probably be a dead wiper motor in no-time. Carbon brushes rely on clean copper contact areas..... oxidation is killing.

Fortunately I don't have any experience with damage caused by water (other than the window regulator). The purpose of this topic is to keep others (dry) in the same boat. :wink:

Good luck!


----------



## GaryChatts

Thanks very much.

Will definitely be attending to the door seal, however I think my leak is from the bulkhead. So got the wipers and plastic cover off today and found a very blocked drain hole on the drivers side!, this is what I removed:








With this being right next to the wiper motor, it seems fairly sensible to assume that the water has damaged the motor, or it's electrical connections:









I'll update my original thread on the wiper issue now for more help on that.
When resolved, wiper arms will be going back on with some copper grease for easier future removal and drain manintenance!
Thanks again


----------



## TT-driver

Copper and aluminium can cause additional oxidation. Better apply ceramic paste, unless the splines are very fine. Then it's better not to apply any grease as the splines might damage over time, leaving your wiper arms somewhere mid way on your wind shield.


----------



## GaryChatts

Oh ok yes good point *tries to remember back to college days and materials tech! [smiley=bigcry.gif] *
Assume a tiny amount of Plastilube would be good.
Thanks!


----------



## TT-driver

It's been a couple of years .... eh decades... 

Not familiar with plastic lube but it sounds OK.


----------



## arjunchawda

Hey guys, I have an annoying passenger side wet carpet issue. I've spent weeks extensively testing all drain holes, and they are all functioning! Literally, every single one.

I'm still however, getting slightly wet passenger carpets, and it's driving me absolutely crazy.

I'm not getting any water spill on to the passenger sills. So the door is draining correctly. It's driving me mad!

Any ideas on what to check next?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TT-driver

Come to think of it: how about the drain pipe for the heater/AC unit? Water should drip out to the outside through a small pipe. If it's misplaced, water may be dripping to the inside of the car.


----------



## Nick3.2V6

Hi

Great write up I'm experiencing the same concern with the door

Did You have to take off the door card to glue the corner of the door seal rubber?? or just in the areas shown with the red arrows?

Kind regards

Nic


----------



## TT-driver

Hi Nick,

no need to take the door card off. Just glue as indicated. On mine at least.


----------



## Nick3.2V6

Hi TT Driver

Thats great news I will give it ago, cant thank you eneough

Nick


----------



## deextr

When I jacked up the car yesterday (a dry day) I noticed drops of water coming out from a rubber grommet in the chassis just aft of the front wheel. When I took it off, It seemed like I had opened the floodgates and about 2 liters of water came out. I opened the same grommet on the drivers side but that was clear. Would you know where this water is coming from?


----------



## Graham'sTT

Windscreen/headlamp washer reservoir? Located in the FNS wheel arch aft of the wheel.


----------



## deextr

Graham'sTT said:


> Windscreen/headlamp washer reservoir? Located in the FNS wheel arch aft of the wheel.


Dont believe the reservoir has a drain plug. At least it doesn't show in any of the diagrams. Also there is still washer fluid in the reservoir.. :?


----------



## TT-driver

deextr said:


> When I jacked up the car yesterday (a dry day) I noticed drops of water coming out from a rubber grommet in the chassis just aft of the front wheel. When I took it off, It seemed like I had opened the floodgates and about 2 liters of water came out. I opened the same grommet on the drivers side but that was clear. Would you know where this water is coming from?


A picture from where that grommet sits would help 

It could be that it's water from the cowl area, but I not sure.


----------



## Hoggy

deextr said:


> When I jacked up the car yesterday (a dry day) I noticed drops of water coming out from a rubber grommet in the chassis just aft of the front wheel. When I took it off, It seemed like I had opened the floodgates and about 2 liters of water came out. I opened the same grommet on the drivers side but that was clear. Would you know where this water is coming from?


Hi, Check the drain area beneath the windscreen wipers, 
Hoggy.


----------



## Dave3.2v6

Hi. New to this , and yes I have a leak form passanger door. I am trying to retrieve the photos from this original post to understand it better but they don't seem to load on my iPhone anyone know why? Or can I get them somehow this leak seems very common just hope its a quick fix


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Dave, Welcome to the TTF.
Have you checked the door drains are not blocked.
If I right click the image & open in new tab, I can see them, but may not work on an Iphone.
Hoggy.


----------



## Dave3.2v6

Hi, no the drain holes are fine the water is flowing out then just as stated before when I open door and flow water over window seems to run down back of door card which makes water sit on kick panel. Now the problem in mine is this is actually getting between the join of the kick panels and getting under carpet it must have been doing it for a long time as it is damp under there


----------



## brittan

There are a number of apertures on the inner door skin that have rubber seals or rubber panels fitted to stop the water that runs down the window channel from getting behind the door panel. A leak on one or more of these rubber seals is the likely route for water getting behind the door panel.

Door card removal here: https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... 3&t=332558
Some useful pictures here: https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... 3&t=332557


----------



## Dave3.2v6

I really don't want to remove door card but may have to. Will try the silicone trick and see if that sorts it. I was told previous owner had the regulators done by Audi under warranty but car is 10 year old so could have been years ago, maybe some seals have been upset due to this. Not something you want to find 1st day it rains after buying it :-(


----------



## TT-driver

Picture links should work now.


----------



## Hoggy

TT-driver said:


> Picture links should work now.


Hi, Thanks, All working again.
Hoggy


----------



## SwissJetPilot

And just a quick link for anyone checking drains on the Roadster. There's two that need special attention; (1) on each corner of the roof leading edge and (2) the top drain tubes that are behind the seats in the bulkhead between the cockpit and trunk.

If you find the carpeting behind the seats is wet, the top drain tubes should be immediately suspect. The tubes may either be blocked or have come loose and are leaking into the bulkhead. If left unresolved, it can lead to damage to the fuel pump wiring.

To see what's down in your drain, set your smartphone to "record" and place it inside the drip tray upside down (lens towards the bottom, facing inwards) against the side of the drip tray closest to the body. Then open the top a bit to get the frame mechanism out of the way and then you can see if anythings blocking the drain. Here's a quick YouTube to show you exactly how it's done -

https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1267289

This next post is a real eye opener  Several people had items that were placed behind the seat in the convertible top stowage area which slid down the side and onto the drip trays. When the top was lowered, the item (glass bottle) was crushed and smashed the drip tray. The entire top had to be removed to replace the drip tray.

https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... 5&start=45


----------



## trev1964

I just wanted to add a thank you to the OP for this thread. 
I've been getting steamed up windows and used this thread to find and check my drains. 
Door drains were clogged at the front and the offside scuttle drain also didnt flow water. Removed the crud and leaves and its fine now. 
Hopefully it'll be good now. 
Thanks again to the OP.


----------



## SwissJetPilot

For anyone who wants to remove the plenum under the front windshield to get to those drains, here's the instructions -
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... lit=plenum

For anyone having condensation issues, it's worth checking your "forced air extraction vents" located in the body panel at the rear bumpers. They work due to the differential pressure between the over-pressure inside the vehicle and low pressure generated outside the rear of the car when driving - thus air/moisture gets sucked out of the car.

As noted in the workshop manual, if they're blocked or stuck shut, condensation can occur. In this image with the rear bumper removed, you can see them just below the tail lights -

https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... ndensation


----------



## trev1964

Damn it!
I'll have to check those as well..
Can they be accessed from inside the boot?


----------



## SwissJetPilot

According to the workshop manual you can access the vents without removing the bumper. You'll have to remove the rear and side interior panels in the trunk area and then go through the square opening in the inner body panel (1) to access the vents which are in the outer body panel (2). (Note - Roadster panels are shown.)

The image on the left shows the relation of the two rear panels. The image on the right is with the outer body panel removed.


----------



## SwissJetPilot

As noted in my previous post, with the rear and side trunk panels removed, you can access the vents from inside the trunk area.

This photo is of the left side of the trunk, where the Bose Amp is located, and would be the same for a Roadster. The yellow circle shows the location of the inner panel access opening. From here you can check if the vents are blocked or stuck closed.

Given the limited amount of space, it may require removal of the Bose Amp (if present) on the left side and possibly the removal of the battery on the right side to get to the vents.

From a different topic, the blue arrow is pointing to a leak Rip detected in his quest to figure out how water was getting into his trunk area.

Here's a link to Rip's water leak issue - Thanks to 'Rip' for his photo! 

*Causes of leaks in boot (Coupe)*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1734681


----------



## trev1964

Well i found my drivers footwell to be waterlogged. 
Makes sense as the offside scuttle drain was blocked. 
Nearly got it dried out. Still a work in progress.


----------



## 1wheel_drive

Hey TT-Driver. Super great post. I'm having a nightmare with my TT, water collecting in driver-side footwell. I'm going to use all your advice, but I can't see the pictures. Maybe it's just me, I don't know. The images say "You are not authorized to view this image." If it's not too hard, can you please PM the photos to me or I can PM you my email address so you can send them there. Thanks in advance.


----------



## TT-driver

Hi,

you should be able to view the pictures when you're logged in on this website as they are hosted by this website.


----------



## 1wheel_drive

I wish that was so...I'm logged in. Tried 3 different browsers. This is what I see...


----------



## TT-driver

Did you try F5 after you logged in?


----------



## 1wheel_drive

Yes I did. And still nothing. I even created another user account and that didn't help. Are YOU seeing the pictures?? I really think your post would solve my issue but without pictures it's hard to follow correctly. I think I have an issue with the small triangle thing near my driver mirror and my driver carpet is getting flooded when it rains [smiley=bigcry.gif] Maybe you can put the pictures in Dropbox or Google Photos and send a link to that?


----------



## SwissJetPilot

@ *1wheel_drive* - Here you go! And for anyone else who's having trouble viewing the images in this post feel free to download this PDF. All credit goes to the respective authors and contributors.

*Download with photos ➦ *Click *here*.

.


----------



## 1wheel_drive

You DA BOSS SwissJetPilot. Thanks so much!!


----------



## 1wheel_drive

Friends - I recently identified some water coming down my brake pedal (see photo). I couldn't see where it was coming from beyond that.

What is your opinion? Is it a leaking windshield? Something else?

This is a 2008 Audi coupe, not a roadster.


----------



## SwissJetPilot

If you suspect the windshield, you can always position a hose over it and let it run and keep an eye on the inside. If there's a leak, it's bound to show up. Water has a way of entering in one location and coming out somewhere else, so a good constant flow of water should help identify the location or at least the most likely source.

*EDIT - *

Here's a DIY for removing the plenum and checking the drains -

*How to: Plenum Removal for Drain Inspection & Cleaning*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1979747

*EDIT - *

Just looking at some other pictures on this topic, this should help explain the drain holes. Several people have commented about the round hole (2) next to the rubber drain (1). As you can see with the wheel well cover removed, they both drain directly into the wheel well area.

If your rubber drain valve is missing (part with orange background below) someone may have attempted to clear it and shoved it through the opening and it's currently caught down behind the wheel well liner.
If lost, the part number is *8J0 805 271A*.


----------



## vswizz

This post is great - thanks for the resource


----------



## 1wheel_drive

Thanks @SwissJetPilot....I'll try the hose method to test


----------



## andy mac

Very useful thread, thank you 

Used this guide yesterday as I had a damp smell that I couldn't locate.

The filler cap drain hole was blocked so I sorted that out, and on the spoiler area drain, one of the tubes had wriggled its way out of where it vents into the hatch area (the grommet-type thing).

It's going to rain heavily this afternoon so I'll check it again later.


----------



## SwissJetPilot

Found this article from the good old boys in Austin Texas! 

*2008 Audi TT Coupe Back Windshield Leaking*
http://www.abbeyroweautoglass.com/audi- ... d-leaking/

Test the back glass for leaks to be 100% positive we can rule it out as the source of the problem. The best method for finding an auto glass leak is the pressure test. Done with two people it requires a spray bottle and compressed air.

First, remove all the plastic panels on the inside of the trunk lid. Then have one person inside the vehicle with the compressed air hose and the trunk lid closed. Using the spray bottle from the outside, spray the pinch-weld. Make sure to only spray the gap between the glass and the body of the car. Using the compressed air, blow around the inside frame of the glass.

Below is a close up view. Watch carefully. If there is a leak the air will blow the liquid and you found your leak!

For the windshield, be aware that the sealing material can harden and start to fail with age. If all the other drain holes are clear, use the same method for checking for leaks on the rear glass for the windshield.


----------



## 1wheel_drive

Just followed the advice in this thread and did a service on the cowl area drains (little rubber boots). Super important. Found a bunch of dry leaves, dust, and dirt. One of the drain holes was completely clogged with compacted dirt.

I highly recommend everyone to inspect and maintain these drains regularly. To do this properly, you'll need to:

Remove the large plastic shield that sits under the wiper arms. And to do that, you'll need to pull off the wiper arms.

1. Put your wipers in service position, through the onboard computer so that they point up on the windshield

2. Use masking tape in several location to mark the wiper location on the glass, so you can reposition them in the right spot

3. Move the plastic cap from each wiper arm and unscrew the 13mm nut.

4. The wiper will probably be stuck on there and you'll need a "Puller." This can be super-frustrating because the way the plastic shield is designed, there is very little clearance between the deep well of the shield and the wiper arm. I tried 3 pullers and failed miserably......until.....I found what I now refer to as the FP puller. The FP puller is a must! With the other ones, I tried for half an hour and then gave up. With the FP puller, I got both arms off in 3 minutes.

5. Once the wiper arms are off, undo the Torx screws that hold the shield in place.

6. Pull off the long rubber weatherstrip that spans the entire bottom edge of the shield.

7. Gently pry up on the shield. It's held by a groove at the windshield edge.

8. Now that you have the shield removed....vacuum up and debris. I also went ahead and washed the entire area with soap, water and various brushes until it was spotless. You probably don't have to go that far. And oh, yeah....look into the drain holes, clean them up, and make sure water flows through them freely.

9. Clean the plastic cover and apply plastic trim restorer, if desired (I used Chemical Guys). Also wash the rubber weatherstrip and treat with some sort of rubber protectant (I use Aero Cosmetics Rubber Care)

10. Assemble in reverse

Consider doing this. It takes about an hour. You'll be amazed at what you'll find down there and you'll save yourself a bunch of headache later.

Picture of the wiper puller below. It's called "FIRSTINFO Universal Adjustable Windscreen Windshield Wiper Arm Puller"


----------



## 1wheel_drive

In the process of analyzing the leak in my car, I found that these rubber 'baffles' that sit at the windshield corners of the hood had deteriorated. Water seems to be finding its way into the cabin around them. Maybe others have this same issue. If you know what they are called or have a part number, please write it.


----------



## SwissJetPilot

VAG almost always has the part number somewhere on the part (Item #35: 8J0 853 171A) if not molded, as a tag or label if the part is large enough. If you can't see it, then this website has a pretty good list of all the TT parts so you should be able to identify it by the image. Just be aware not all parts are listed . From the illustration and eBay find, I'm pretty sure this is it. Be aware this would be a left and right item -

https://audi.7zap.com/en/rdw/audi+tt+tt ... /2009-609/


























.


----------



## 1wheel_drive

Thank you so much! I was reluctant to remove the old ones before I got a replacement, for fear of damaging them even further. 
Very grateful for the parts diagram link. I never knew where to look those up and suppliers would often take forever with my requests (or ignore them altogether). Now I've got the power!


----------



## SwissJetPilot

No worries. 

These parts look like they are held in place with 3M automotive adhesive pads. They offer similar adhesives on Amazon if the replacement parts don't come with them. I'm ordering some for remounting my dash cam after I had the windshield replaced on my wife's Tiguan.

3M Double sided acrylic foam tape (4229P)
Dimensions 50 x 50 mm
Thickness of 0,76 mm


----------



## claw

Hi, I have an Audi TT Coupe & when it rains, I'm getting water in the rear footwell behind the driver. What do I need to check? It's only when parking downhill that I notice any water in the front & have taken to a garage who checked out the drainage at the front of the car, but that's not fixed the problem. Great post but would be useful if I could see the pics as I'm a novice! Thanks, C


----------



## NIJock

Hi new to the site so not sure if l'm in the right place... So apologies in advance. I have a major issue with water ingress into the back of my 07 Mk2 coupe, the water gathers in the battery box and under the back seat... I have vacumed it out but as soon as it rains ( like last night) it fills up with about 1- 1/2 pints of water!!!!! Help/ideas/fixes greatly appreciated n


----------



## Essexaviator

Guys
I have major water ingress in offside footwell (drivers in RHD) and rear offside footwell.
I have done all the drains suggested.
1) the door card doesn't fit flush following audi doing my window reg which I can do. Would that allow water to pool in rubber seal as per picture?
2) my plenum on offside was full of water as picture so much so that wiper motor was half submerged. Can you access the plenum drain without a) removing wiper and b) taking cover out of windscreen as I don't want to do (b) if I can avoid it.
Thanks
Steve


----------



## Graham'sTT

Water on the inner sill seals (like in your picture) can lead to water in the footwells. From the seal it tracks under the plastic inner sill cover and under the carpet. Have you have checked drains in the driver's door? The fact that this has been worked on in the past may point to the door not being sealed correctly inside and water dripping out between the door card and the door skin.
Water in the plenum is also a likely culprit, but I cannot offer any advice here as I've never needed to investigate this on mine.


----------



## Essexaviator

Graham'sTT said:


> Water on the inner sill seals (like in your picture) can lead to water in the footwells. From the seal it tracks under the plastic inner sill cover and under the carpet. Have you have checked drains in the driver's door? The fact that this has been worked on in the past may point to the door not being sealed correctly inside and water dripping out between the door card and the door skin.
> Water in the plenum is also a likely culprit, but I cannot offer any advice here as I've never needed to investigate this on mine.


Hi thanks
I've checked the door drains and the seal as per TT DRIVERs how too last year and just now. They are fine. I notice the door and was loose and water around the base of that but it may have come from the sill seal. The plenum was almost full up so I will do door card and and try to sort the plenum drain. There was heavy rain over night - 5am and while it was raining I looked at the sill and there was no apparent water on top so it must get in under sill cover.


----------



## Llewkcalb

I had water in the door seal like you show.

The culprit was a damaged seal plate on the door.

Take off the door skin and you will see a clipped in plastic plate. On the back of the plate is a rubber seal. This was torn on mine allowing drips to pass each time it rains.

I just hot glued the seal back on and it's been fine since.

You can check by looking for drips under the door card, as if they are coming from behind the door card.

Wish I'd took a photo but was a rush job.

Re the plenum drain, it can be cleaned by gently prying up the plastic trim, even while wipers etc attached. I check mine regularly that way. A surprising amount of crud builds very quickly.

Steve

Steve


----------



## Essexaviator

Llewkcalb said:


> I had water in the door seal like you show.
> 
> The culprit was a damaged seal plate on the door.
> 
> Take off the door skin and you will see a clipped in plastic plate. On the back of the plate is a rubber seal. This was torn on mine allowing drips to pass each time it rains.
> 
> I just hot glued the seal back on and it's been fine since.
> 
> You can check by looking for drips under the door card, as if they are coming from behind the door card.
> 
> Wish I'd took a photo but was a rush job.
> 
> Re the plenum drain, it can be cleaned by gently prying up the plastic trim, even while wipers etc attached. I check mine regularly that way. A surprising amount of crud builds very quickly.
> 
> Steve
> 
> Steve


There are drips on the bottom of the door card so I'll refit next week with new clips from audi. I'll look for the seal thanks


----------



## Llewkcalb

Check this thread.....

https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1635834

The same cover and seal 3/4 way down thread as the cause of my leak. (Post by ttdriver)

Steve


----------



## NIJock

Hello just an update on water ingress into battery box Compartment and under the rear seats... Located the problem it was a badly seated seal on the rear spoiler once seated properly it stayed dry throughout last night's "yellow rain" warning. Hope this helps someone in the future. Oh BTW loved the whole of this topic and l have checked/cleared all drainholes.. Many thanks John


----------



## dannylaunchbury

Hi,

For some reason, I cannot view the pictures that "TT-driver" put up. All of the images have been replaced with a "You are not authorised to view this image" badge.

Please can someone help with showing me the images if you can see them? As my TT floor is soaking and I need to sort it out [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Hoggy

dannylaunchbury said:


> Hi,
> 
> For some reason, I cannot view the pictures that "TT-driver" put up. All of the images have been replaced with a "You are not authorised to view this image" badge.
> 
> Please can someone help with showing me the images if you can see them? As my TT floor is soaking and I need to sort it out [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Hi, Although I found nothing wrong, I've reset your preferences, try again.
Are you using a PC, Tablet or phone? what browser are you using?
Log out & in again
Hoggy.


----------



## foster

Any update on this, I'm having the same issues but I find the water now coming from the hole in the metal where the arrow is pointing in my pictures attached.












Essexaviator said:


> Llewkcalb said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had water in the door seal like you show.
> 
> The culprit was a damaged seal plate on the door.
> 
> Take off the door skin and you will see a clipped in plastic plate. On the back of the plate is a rubber seal. This was torn on mine allowing drips to pass each time it rains.
> 
> I just hot glued the seal back on and it's been fine since.
> 
> You can check by looking for drips under the door card, as if they are coming from behind the door card.
> 
> Wish I'd took a photo but was a rush job.
> 
> Re the plenum drain, it can be cleaned by gently prying up the plastic trim, even while wipers etc attached. I check mine regularly that way. A surprising amount of crud builds very quickly.
> 
> Steve
> 
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> There are drips on the bottom of the door card so I'll refit next week with new clips from audi. I'll look for the seal thanks
Click to expand...


----------



## SwissJetPilot

This photo is a pretty dramatic example of a failed window seal that is the root cause of water leaking into the cabin. This can also happen to the rear glass so be sure to check all the way around both the front and rear glass if you've got a leak you can't find.

You can read more about it in this post -

*2009 Mk2 Roadster Leak into Cabin*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1934911


----------



## foster

WOW, never would've thought of this happening.

Might go around poking with a card and see, hopefully don't actually damage the seal to cause this 



SwissJetPilot said:


> This photo is a pretty dramatic example of a failed window seal that is the root cause of water leaking into the cabin. This can also happen to the rear glass so be sure to check all the way around both the front and rear glass if you've got a leak you can't find.
> 
> You can read more about it in this post -
> https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1934911


----------



## SwissJetPilot

Here's an idea - Run some soapy water around the seam on the outside of the glass. Then use a can of "Air Duster" (it's used in homes and offices for blowing dust out of keyboards, printers, etc. and has a long tube or nozzle) and blow air into the seam from the inside. If there's a leak, you should see bubbles form and be able to identify where the leak is located. The pressure in these cans is pretty low so it won't damage anything, and you should be able to get the nozzle right where you want it, even down at the lower edge of the glass directly behind the dash.

.


----------



## Essexaviator

Is there a part number for the spiky rubber cowl shown in the pictures that drains from the plenum and cuts road noise into vent system.
Audi can't find i5.
Thanks
Steve


----------



## JohnnyFarmer

I took the one from my A4 out on advice of a senior Audi mechanic as they get blocked easily - water then spills over into ventilation & footwell where much of the electronics live :x ££££££££

https://www.audi-sport.net/xf/threads/p ... lt.107241/


----------



## Essexaviator

PART NUMBER IS 8J0 805 271A
Thanks


----------



## johndebs

I have water coming into the offside rear by the rear seat base & then into the battery area & tray. If I pull the rear seat base to one side towards the centre of the rear seat base I can see water in a metal channel, along with water all around the battery. Help please.


----------



## johndebs

johndebs said:


> I have water coming into the offside rear by the rear seat base & then into the battery area & tray. If I pull the rear seat base to one side towards the centre of the rear seat base I can see water in a metal channel, along with water all around the battery. Help please.


I have now just removed the rear seat base & water has been sitting on the metal underneath soaking into the seat foam & then presumably running into the battery area! Where is it likely to be coming from into this seat area?


----------



## johndebs

Now think that maybe the water is coming into the battery area first & then running into the rear seat area. Help!


----------



## johndebs

NIJock said:


> Hello just an update on water ingress into battery box Compartment and under the rear seats... Located the problem it was a badly seated seal on the rear spoiler once seated properly it stayed dry throughout last night's "yellow rain" warning. Hope this helps someone in the future. Oh BTW loved the whole of this topic and l have checked/cleared all drainholes.. Many thanks John


Hi John, 
Can you explain exactly how the seal on the rear spoiler was not seating properly & which seal were you referring to? I have the same leakage problem as you with soaking wet rear seat on the offside & water in the battery box area.
Cheers.


----------



## SwissJetPilot

Here's a couple of posts specific to issues with the spoiler including failing seals -

*FAQ - Audi TT Mk2 (8J) Spoiler Failure & Trouble Shooting*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1918983

*What sealant around spoiler tray?*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... 3&start=15


----------



## kev0810

Superb write up, thanks!


----------



## Skyrocket

Help very interested in the Drainholes on the TT article but cannot see the pictures
Just says you are not authorised to view images.
Using safari on iPad


----------



## Hoggy

Skyrocket said:


> Help very interested in the Drainholes on the TT article but cannot see the pictures
> Just says you are not authorised to view images.
> Using safari on iPad


Hi, Is this on most of the links or just some. Have you tried a different browser? All work find using Chrome/Google.
Hoggy.


----------



## SwissJetPilot

You can view the images in a downloadable PDF posted a few links back on page 4 -

https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... 9#p9101319


----------



## Skyrocket

Hoggy said:


> Skyrocket said:
> 
> 
> 
> Help very interested in the Drainholes on the TT article but cannot see the pictures
> Just says you are not authorised to view images.
> Using safari on iPad
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, Is this on most of the links or just some. Have you tried a different browser? All work find using Chrome/Google.
> Hoggy.
Click to expand...

It is on all links tried different browser but all the same


----------



## Skyrocket

SwissJetPilot said:


> You can view the images in a downloadable PDF posted a few links back -
> 
> https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... 9#p9101319


Thanks that's great
Excellent guide and easy to follow


----------



## cols374

Hi great thread thank you as i have just found i have the leak on the door seal passenger side too so i have 2 questions if you don't mind me asking please
i have a 08 Roadster

1 which EDPM Kit did you use as i only seem to find ones with a membrane is there a specific glue on u would recommend

2 also i noticed the seal that comes down the windscreen into that triangle has a funny knobbly bit on the end which seems to push up into the hard seal is there any pictures of how to reinstall correctly on here please as couldn't find anything


----------



## SwissJetPilot

@ *cols374* - Couple of questions -

• Are you referring to "EDPM" as Ethylene Propylene Diene Monomer rubber? Not quite sure which "membrane" you're referring to. 
• Can you post a picture of what you're describing with the door seal?

Have you checked that the window is closing all the way? There's a good workshop manual that covers the convertible top you can download from the knowledge base -

*FAQ - Audi TT (8J) Workshop Manuals & Self Study Programs*
*1.2 General Body Repairs, Exterior (A005TT00220)*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1833829

Speaking of convertible top, here are two posts which are worth a read. The Roof Flap Servo R&R is highly recommended. Easy to do and prevents 99% of the top operation problems you might encounter later on. And if you have to leave your Roadster outside at the mercy of the elements, you may want to consider a half-cover to help protect the top.

*FAQ - The Ultimate Audi TT Mk2 (8J) Roadster Compendium*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1813290

*How to: Audi TT Mk2 (8J) Convertible Top Flap Servo R&R*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1786641


----------



## cols374

Hi Swiss thanks for the reply yes the EDPM just i read it was a KIt having a air head moment there :lol:

at the moment im in the process of upgrading the speaker system as bored in this lockdown hence i noticed the leak in the first place

so i stripped the whole car interior out as was really wet on the passenger side and have been watching it for the last week now mine is diff from TTDrivers first post its not coming in from the front part of the door, or speaker case have put new seals on the speaker case and on the access panel. the first time i tipped water over the car i found coming in from the top hole (front of car) which the the door card popper should clip into so anyone might want check there seal on the clip is good but mine i have found is coming from the rear of the door it seems to be coming over the seal that meets the door and the car seal but seem to originate from the glass meets the roof but cant work out if its the door seal the car seal or roof seal i have put some silicone spray on the seals and currently put some butyl cord under the seal on the door to make the seal a little tighter i was looking to see if i can adjust the window but its tight at the top of the car and seem tight all around, i have attached some pics to make sense of what im trying to say and have some videos but to large to upload here so might put on youtube later so anyone any more ideas please


----------



## SwissJetPilot

@ *cols374* - In addition to the leaks you've identified, be sure to check the drip trays located below the roof flaps. They can allow water into the vehicle under these circumstances:

• The drain hole where the hose connects gets blocked with debris causing water to over flow into the vehicle.
• Cracks or damage to the drip tray which allows water into the vehicle,
• The end of the hose that connects to the body work in the bulkhead is out of position, allowing water into the vehicle.

Worth a read as it's specific to the drip trays -

*Drain Holes Roadster*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... 0#p8741650

If you have to leave your Roadster outside, it might be worth investing 20-Euro in a decent half cover to protect it and help keep the rain off. I bought this one from Amazon and it works great -


----------



## cols374

Swiss i have checked all the drain holes regularly and as had the whole interior out have checked all the the rear ones too they are all good and clear couldn't see any cracks in the seals the only one that was of concern is in pic 1 in the top of blue circle it looks like a tear but its identical both sides is it the same on all roadsters?

i did see your previous post on covers i do have a full cover which is a pain to use when she is dirty not very often and i have thought about a half cover but was concerned about the straps rubbing the paintwork


----------



## SwissJetPilot

The straps are pretty soft and there's very little contact surface against the paintwork as you can see here. The hooks are plastic, so they won't scratch the tail pipe which I used as a rear anchor.

If you have to leave it covered for a long time and don't plan on driving it, I'd just cover the contact areas with blue painters tape if you're really worried about the straps rubbing the paint.


----------



## Graham'sTT

cols374 said:


> Swiss i have checked all the drain holes regularly and as had the whole interior out have checked all the the rear ones too they are all good and clear couldn't see any cracks in the seals the only *one that was of concern is in pic 1 in the top of blue circle it looks like a tear but its identical both sides is it the same on all roadsters?*
> 
> Just had a look at mine. Looks the same as yours but as far as I can tell it is not a tear, but a groove.
> I am very fortunate in that at 11 years old mine continues to be dry. I do feel for you though as on other cars I have had water leaks and they are certainly difficult to trace and fix.


----------



## cols374

Graham thank you thats a relief.. just had a light shower and she seems to be running correctly now i just need some heavy rain to see if i have managed to sort it fingers crossed


----------



## Jezzie

SwissJetPilot said:


> View attachment 1


Does that stubby little antenna work for FM ok?
Thanks
Jez


----------



## cols374

Hey Jez i have one on mine also they do work but the OEM works better but i listen to Spotify more so doesn't bother me


----------



## SwissJetPilot

@ *Jezzie* - Yes, but it's not great. Like *cols374* I rarely ever listen to the radio; all my music is on SD cards.

*Roadster Aerial Removal*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &p=9152413


----------



## cols374

Hi Everyone so on further inspection due to my water leak i have noticed something on my passenger window the glass is the same on both sides but the passengers stands out further can anyone please check and tell me if there roadsters are the same please or am i right the window has gone out of position have added some pics highlighted in blue

thank you


----------



## SwissJetPilot

Here's mine -


----------



## cols374

thanks Swiss so is your drivers side the same or diff? the glass is the same cut/shape on both yours angle looks as if its a little lower than mine.so thinking my glass has dropped forward.. i guess i should just try and adjust it and see if i can get it seating better kinda running out of ideas as noticed it still leaking after washing her yesterday


----------



## SwissJetPilot

No worries.  Mine is LHD, but I looked at the other side and it's exactly the same. You might try resetting your window auto up/down function to be sure the window is going up all the way.

You can adjust the window and change the angle by putting an Allen wrench up through the two bung holes under the bottom of the door, and changing the position of the regulator front and rear drivers.

*Wind Noise - How to adjust your windows*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... t&start=30


----------



## cols374

thank u for the link

interesting both yours are the same mine are way diff.. i did try that after i put the seats back in and reconnected the battery hence running out of ideas now i put some paper towels along the seal so easier to see when it gets wet. on your advice just going to buy half cover to keep her dry while sorting this out


----------



## SwissJetPilot

To give yourself a bit of added waterproofness (...is that even a word?) when you get your half cover, give it a good spray with a water repellent used on camping gear. Let it completely dry for an hour or so and you're good to go. Mine gets the occasional rain, but nothing like what you guys get over there! But even after a good overnight storm, the cover was wet on the outside, but the convertible top was bone dry!

*Audi TT Mk2 Roadster Half-Cover*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1783002

As noted in my post on the half cover, if you keep a small plastic container in the trunk, you can pack it away and not worry about getting the car wet. You'll learn how to remove it so most of the water runs off as you're taking it off the car. I left the manufactures tag on the cover so it's easy to tell which side goes to the back, and what's inside and out.

You can read more about the window gap alignment in the workshop manual -

*FAQ - Audi TT (8J) Workshop Manuals & Self Study Programs*
*General Body Repairs, Exterior (Convertible Top) - RG 50 55 57 61 63 64 66 - A005TT00220*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1833829


----------



## Graham'sTT

cols374 said:


> thank u for the link
> 
> interesting both yours are the same mine are way diff.. i did try that after i put the seats back in and reconnected the battery hence running out of ideas now i put some paper towels along the seal so easier to see when it gets wet. on your advice just going to buy half cover to keep her dry while sorting this out


Just had a look at mine, and as mentioned earlier I am fortunate to have had no water ingress to the cabin in the 6+ years I have had the car, despite having driven in numerous total deluges.
When looking down at the rear lower corner of the doors - both sides - I can see a small area of glass below the angle you refer to - about 3mm on each door.
However when I get my eye-line level with the bottom edge of the windows this angle is directly behind the top edge of the outside trim, and actually cannot be seen. Hope this helps.


----------



## cols374

thank you Graham its looking more likely that it needs adjusting


----------



## cols374

hi does anyone know the part number for this rubber seal please i have looked online but cant seem to find it.


----------



## SwissJetPilot

There's actually a second list of parts for the convertible under "Soft Top". Why? Because - Audi.


----------



## cols374

thank you


----------



## Kievebuh14

My car is leaking water in from behind then black triangle on the passenger side.
It says I'm not authorised to see your pics on this post,do you know why that is?


----------



## SwissJetPilot

Kievebuh14 said:


> It says I'm not authorised to see your pics on this post,do you know why that is?


It could be your browser, but contact the administrator if this persists. I believe there may be a PDF in one of the previous pages with all the pictures, you might to through and see if you can find it.


----------



## TTS8

Great post, with some very useful info.
I'm getting water around the battery and I think it's the spoiler drain holes.
Sadly, you're photos aren't displaying - any chance you could repost?
It would help me a lot and others too, I'm sure.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## SwissJetPilot

@ *TTS8* - Try clicking *here* for the PDF download.


----------

